# What does BSA stand for?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Some groupsets on PBK use the acronym BSA. Can anyone tell me what that stands for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

One more thing. I'm looking at a compact Ultegra groupset. It has a 11/25 cassette. If I additionally buy a 11/28 cassette, will it work with this groupset? 

The groupset I'm looking at is 6800, 11-25-34/50 BSA. I'm interested in having a 28 on the back, hence the additional purchase. Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

BSA stands for Birmingham Small Arms. An English manufacturer famous for a lot of things, arms, motorcycles, but set standards for threads way back in the day.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

To expand on that, it's sometimes used to refer to a common bottom bracket standard, 1.37 in x 24 tpi. In the US, we usually call it English.

Your crank doesn't care what cassette you use. You need a rear derailleur with adequate capacity for whatever combination you want to run. I think Shimano describes it on their site. Sheldon Brown does too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> One more thing. I'm looking at a compact Ultegra groupset. It has a 11/25 cassette. If I additionally buy a 11/28 cassette, will it work with this groupset?
> 
> The groupset I'm looking at is 6800, 11-25-34/50 BSA. I'm interested in having a 28 on the back, hence the additional purchase. Thanks.


The specs for the RD-6800 allow for a 28T max cog. Given Shimano's conservative tendencies, you'll likely be able to go to 30T, if you so desire in the future.

More info here:
Product


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Would a 6800 groupset as described above likely have a RD that is *incompatible* with a 11-28 cassette? There isn't any more info on the site than what I gave.

Edit: nevermind, was answered by PJ above.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

K thanks.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - I'm going to ask a related question.

PBK currently has 6800 for sale. 170 mm compact crank. Earlier this week it's had 11-25 and 11-28 ranges as choices, but for today, they only have 11-25 as the choice for this crank length. I'm enticed to buy now because of their current halloween promotion (20% off). 

Are the two "different" groupsets different in more than the cassette, or are they likely to be identical with the exception of the cassette? If they are likely to be the same, I'm thinking of separately ordering a 11-28 cassette to go with the group (and selling off the 11-25 cassette). Or is there a likely chance other items in the two kits would be different?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The product designation for an Ultegra 6800 compact crankset should be FC-6850 (with a -G or -S after it for gray or silver finish) and 170mm length. If both offerings have (or had) that product code, they're the same crankset.

The change in cassettes may simply be that they are now overstocked on the 11-25, but consider calling or writing asking for a substitution, which would save you the hassle of reselling.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> BSA stands for Birmingham Small Arms. An English manufacturer famous for a lot of things, *arms*, motorcycles,


My 1950's single-shot .22 target rifle for one. Built like a Rolls Royce. BSA was famously called "Bits Stuck Anywhere" but a friend who has many old BSA motorbikes wouldn't agree.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi PJ

It's not so much the hassle of reselling but just wanting to have the correct working "group". 

The site lists it as 6800 but it may very well be 6850 (I know they aren't always precise in all their labelling/images).

Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 speed Compact Groupset - Grey Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit Canada

I think it's most likely they are sold out of 28 cassettes, and only have 25s left. I'll contact them and ask but I'm not sure that'll deal with the problem since I want to order tonight in case it gets sold out tomorrow (it's under 600 CDN for the group after the discount), and I know from a past order that messages left with them during purchase sometimes aren't read until after the items are sent out.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Anything else I need to buy like cables or does that normally come with the groupset?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both cassettes will function fine with that groupset. It's just a matter of preference based on terrain/ fitness. 

Don't let me dissuade you in this purchase. If you want to order sooner rather than later and just want assurance either cassette will work, you have that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> Anything else I need to buy like cables or does that normally come with the groupset?


Cables and housings will come with the shifters.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Do I need to get a brake and/or gear cable set?

Gear & Brake Cables | Bike Components | ProBikeKit Canada


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

K thanks for your timely replies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> Do I need to get a brake and/or gear cable set?
> 
> Gear & Brake Cables | Bike Components | ProBikeKit Canada


According to the link you posted previously, they're included. Click on the description tab.

Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 speed Compact Groupset - Grey Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit Canada


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Generally w/ Shimano 'XX00' is standard crank and 'XX50' is compact. The derailleur will definitely work w/ the 28, and as PJ also said the shifters should come w/ the cables possibly installed, and shift housing/brake cables/brake housing in the box. You may be getting 'OEM' parts at that price, so they may just come in bags instead of boxes. Everything you're looking at is compatible, though...you shouldn't have any problems at all. 

Be careful w/ the cables, the coating is easily messed up. 

Be extra careful setting up the front derailleur, read through the directions a couple of times before starting so you get the basic idea. It's definitely a little more complicated than a normal derailleur but works great if you follow the SI steps exactly.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I plan on bringing everything to the LBS so presumably they should know what they are doing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

armstrong said:


> I plan on bringing everything to the LBS so presumably they should know what they are doing.


Are you using a braze-on or clamp derailleur? If it's a braze-on make sure the shop knows about the support screw. It's just like the one on the Di2 derailleurs, and on 90% of the bikes I see from other shops the screw nevers gets touched.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

My bike is braze on. I'm assuming that's what I'm getting. I had the impression braze on is usually found on higher end components. I'll let them know about the screw. Thanks.


----------

